# exploration contralateral no hernia repair



## bamiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone code for pediatric general surgeons that do an open hernia repair and then through the same incision place a laparoscope and view the contralateral side. No hernia is found so they remove the scope and close the wound. Do you code for the open repair and the laparoscopic exploration? Please contact me at 614-947-3700 ext 3231. Thank You- Barbara


----------



## bcorral (Sep 1, 2011)

*did anyone ever get an answer on this?*

I've been coming up against this issue myself and cannot find any definitive answer on how to code these cases.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 13, 2011)

*49320*

Yes, we do code the exploratory lap CPT 49320[M59] when checking the contralateral side, in addition to the open hernia repair (for example 49500).  We always append the left/right modifier to the hernia repair as well. 

Frequently gets denied, but we appeal with documentation and are usually successful.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

